# Surefire T5 turbo head on a 9P??



## frettedfive (Sep 23, 2005)

Here's my situation, guys... I'm hopeful that one of you will be able to help me out.

After doing a bit of research (not enough, apparently) I ordered what I understand to be a fairly rare T5 turbo head with 3" reflector. I had hoped to use this assembly on my recently-acquired 9P. Well, the package arrived today and when I went to install it on my 9P I was unpleasantly surprised to find that it didn't even come close to fitting. :mecry: 

Upon closer inspection, it appears that the T5 was designed to work with the 8X; I was aware that it would work with the 8X, but thought, based on my research, that it would work with the 9P as well. Am I missing something? Perhaps there's an adapter that's required to make the 9P and the T5 play nicely together.

So, I guess it comes down to two questions. A) Can the T5 be made to work with the 9P, or, if it can't B) does anybody want to buy an unused T5 assembly??

Thanks for your help, guys!


----------



## frettedfive (Sep 23, 2005)

It looks like there _is_ indeed an adapter that will make the T5 work with the 9P body. Now the question remains, does anyone know where to obtain one? I'm going to email Surefire to see if they can sell me just the adapter from the KT2 kit. Does anyone know of another way to get one??


----------



## K-T (Sep 25, 2005)

Except for the T3 all old (read: T-series, not KT-series) Turboheads had the same bezel, the difference was that collar/adapter attaching the bezel to the body. The T1 for the 2-cell lights, the T2 for the 3-cell lights and the T4 for the 6R light are compatible in terms of threading and completely exchangeable. You are unlucky to have bought the only version that is not compatible with the 9P out of the box. You will need to track down one of those adapter collars but I doubt that there are any spare ones flying around. Maybe someone will trade a fitting Turbohead with yours? I doubt it though. 

Might even be easier to get a 8X for that T5.

Tough luck.  Sorry.

Are you sure the adapter for the KT2 will fit the T5? I will compare them tonight and let you know.


----------



## kongfuchicken (Sep 25, 2005)

The collar for the KT2 should work.
The T4's collar was the same as the KT2's (just round instead of having the hex style).


----------



## frettedfive (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks for the replies, y'all. I contacted Surefire to see if I could purchase just a collar from them, but that was on Saturday so I haven't had a reply yet.

I feel better now that I know there is at least a way to get this thing to work on my 9P... it's just gonna take a little longer than I anticipated.


----------



## frettedfive (Sep 27, 2005)

Well, the official word from Surefire is that the T5 can not be adapted to work with the 9P. :thumbsdow 

I even asked about using the KT2 adapater, and they said uh uh... So, looks like there's going to be an unused T5 showing up in the B/S/T forum pretty soon.


----------



## Size15's (Sep 27, 2005)

Well that's rubbish.
They probably didn't understand quite what you wanted to do.

The T5 TurboHead kit has a "T" TurboHead just like the T1, T2 and T4 kits do.
It's just the T5 has an adapter collar so it can mate with the 8X.

If you have a KT2 you can use it's adapter collar and N2 lamp in the "T" TurboHead [from your T5 kit].

The trouble is getting hold of an adapter collar by itself is going to be very, very difficult. 

This photo shows a selection of TurboHeads that can accept either the adapter collar for the standard body SureFires (such as the 6P, 9P etc), or the adapter collars for the 8N or 8AX/8NX...
I have a KT5 for my 8NX. I could use the "KT" TurboHead, the SRTH, the T-62 (from the 12PM/12ZM) or the "T" TurboHead - they all accept the adapter collar and N5 Lamp Assembly.


----------



## XenonM3 (Sep 27, 2005)

Size15's your the man :bow:
Thanks for providing the proof and clearing all this up.

Edit: BTW the second adapter from the left looks exactly the same as the adapter on my KT2.


----------



## rycen (Sep 27, 2005)

I also asked about this and was told it was a no go,Even though it is just the collor that makes them different.I think that the collor doesnt have a part number so it cant be sold.


----------



## frettedfive (Sep 27, 2005)

Size15's, you are indeed, as they say, "the man." :rock:

Just to clarify, will I need just a new collar or both a new collar and a new bulb?

Of course, the problems still remains of how to get just a collar from a KT2. Part of me wants to respond to Surefire's email and ask if I can just purchase the collar from the KT2 kit.... but I know what the response is likely to be.


----------



## rycen (Sep 27, 2005)

you will need a new bulb as well


----------



## XenonM3 (Sep 27, 2005)

Guys I knew I went into this head first when I bought the T5, I was planning to use my N2 lamp assembly or my LED module with KT2 collar to make it all work.

I'm really sorry for everyone that ordered it or wanted it, thinking it will be ready to use on their 9P or C series lights  , I did some research here 1st and was confident that I could make it work with the extra Surefire parts that I had, also Surefire parts are known to be mostly interchangable too.

Frettedfive if you really want to keep your T5 and use it, I suggest looking for a deal on a complete KT2 set, that way you will have 2 turboheads and 1 useful lamp to use with them. 

There probably is a site that has a deal on them somewhere online and also keep and eye on ebay, I recently bought an L6 for $180 and they are selling for $400 up here in Canada.

Best of Luck


----------



## frettedfive (Sep 27, 2005)

XenonM3 said:


> Guys I knew I went into this head first when I bought the T5, I was planning to use my N2 lamp assembly or my LED module with KT2 collar to make it all work.
> 
> I'm really sorry for everyone that ordered it or wanted it, thinking it will be ready to use on their 9P or C series lights  , I did some research here 1st and was confident that I could make it work with the extra Surefire parts that I had, also Surefire parts are known to be mostly interchangable too.
> 
> ...


No worries, man. It's not your fault. I'm trying to decide what I want to do with the T5... Part of me is determined to make it work. I'll keep my eyes peeled for a good price on a KT2 kit. Or I may put the T5 up for sale here... I don't know yet.

Anyway, I don't want you feeling bad about it. I was the one who didn't pay close enough attention to the fact that more parts than just the T5 kit were needed to make it work.


----------



## frettedfive (Sep 27, 2005)

By the way, here are some pictures of the T5...

http://www.flatgap.com/T5-1.jpg The T5
http://www.flatgap.com/T5-2.jpg The T5, with G2 for size reference
http://www.flatgap.com/T5-3.jpg The T5 kit


----------



## XenonM3 (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm still waiting for mine to arrive in the mail :candle:


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Oct 2, 2005)

Is the fitting for the 8X the same as for the 8AX??? If it is, and if you do decide to sell the T5 kit........ I have an 8AX, also an 8NX in the mail, so I would be interested if the price were right....

:touche:


----------



## Size15's (Oct 2, 2005)

I was told that the 8X and 8AX/8NX bezels were interchangeable but I've not be able to check this myself.

Al


----------



## XenonM3 (Oct 3, 2005)

I finally got my T5 in this mail this morning from Keith Brinkman, :thanks: alot Keith!

I got the T5 out of the box, it was brand new and I noticed how light weight it was compared to my KT2 when I first got it, I grabbed my KT2 and removed the collar and installed it on my new T5, just as I was expecting, it was a perfect fit! :twothumbs 

I grabbed my 9P and installed my new T5 with my LED module I got from ArcMania, the hotspot with this new turbohead way more intense then the KT2 with the same module. 
I tried the N2 lamp assy in the T5 and it also fit perfectly, the beam is more intense and throws much further then the KT2 with the N2 lamp, I also tried the collar that came with the T5 on the KT2 Bezel and it fit.

Here are some pictures that I just took :


----------



## Size15's (Oct 3, 2005)

I like your photos - thanks for sharing!

Al

P.S.
I urge you to get an N62 and an A19 - it's a blast!


----------



## kongfuchicken (Oct 3, 2005)

Morale of this story, Al is always right! 
That setup looks increadibly sweeeet btw.


----------



## Size15's (Oct 3, 2005)

I have been caught making mistake before. Don't panic, I covered it up.  

Seriously though, the "T" Series TurboHeads are great unless you plan to carry them on your person. It's okay when you grab the flashlight to use it, but it's not really practical otherwise. For example, the 12PM with T TurboHead is more stable bezel-down on my bedside table or by the kitchen door - so it can be grabbed to use to check something out. But, I'd much rather have an M3T or M6 for a walk.

For the 9P I find the SRTH is the best TurboHead with the N2 lamp.

Al


----------



## StainlessSteel (Oct 3, 2005)

Size15's said:


> For the 9P I find the SRTH is the best TurboHead with the N2 lamp.
> 
> Al



I would really appreciate it if you could expound on this....

What about comparing the N2/SRTH to the 3" with the n2?

What about the difference in throw between the N2/SRTH and the M6 with the LOLA & HOLA?

What about the difference in throw between the N2/SRTH and the M3T?

I know you have said before, i think, that you really like the M3. Better than the 9p & N2/SRTH?

Thanks a lot for your input.... You are the only person I know who has ALL of these things... 

Have a good one.

SS


----------



## XenonM3 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks guys!



> For the 9P I find the SRTH is the best TurboHead with the N2 lamp



Darn it!! now I have to go get a SRTH too, I will have all the available turboheads for the C series soon :laughing: 



> I urge you to get an N62 and an A19 - it's a blast!



I have the A19 for my 9P already but it is so hard to get a hold of an N62 bulb  do you happen to know where to get one Al?


----------



## kongfuchicken (Oct 4, 2005)

I think lps had them some time ago. You might want to check with them.


----------



## Size15's (Oct 4, 2005)

LPS (Lagger Pro) are the only SureFire Dealer that offers the SRTH from SureFire.

As for finding an N62 - Good Luck - Worth the effort to find one.


----------



## Unicorn (Oct 4, 2005)

frettedfive,
What about calling SureFire again and asking for the adapter/collar/whatever they call it for a KT2? Say you damaged or lost one and want to buy a replacement? They might be able to understand that, and it might be cheaper and easier than getting a KT2.
If you do find the right collar and decide to sell the one that came with the T5, let me know. I could use one of those.


----------



## frettedfive (Oct 5, 2005)

Well, XenonM3, that does it... you've just convinced me to hang on to this T5 and make it work! :rock: 

I may write Surefire again and inquire about obtaining just the collar from the KT2 kit. Worst case, I find a good deal on a KT2 kit and then have two turbo heads to choose from. As soon as I get back to Dallas tomorrow (I'm in Iowa on business), I'm going to look into this some more. I may have a local Surefire dealer see if they can order the collar for me. They are the ones who ordered my 9P for me when no other place in town (that I could find, at least) was stocking them shortly after they were re-released.

Great photos! I'm glad you got your T5 relatively quickly, and that it arrived in good condition. I, too, was surprised by how light they are! Enjoy!


----------



## frettedfive (Oct 24, 2005)

Well guys, I finally bit the bullet and wound up ordering a KT2 kit and an MN60 light assembly from Optics HQ (with the CPF discount, of course  ). I've also obtained an A19 adapter. Now I'll be able to have two different turbo heads and a couple of different bulb choices for my 9P.

Also, if I understand the way these things fit together, I should be able to use the KT and the T heads with my 6P by merely changing to a 6 Volt light assembly. :rock: The adapter collars for the KT1 and KT2 are the same, correct? 

I'll post pictures as soon as the parts arrive. I'll also try to take some beamshots in my backyard.

Size15's, I notice you suggest the N62 light assembly for use with the A19. Have you had good results with this setup? I've heard that the assemblies can cause thermal shutdown if ran for more than a few seconds at a time.

Again, thanks to everyone for all their help and advice. It looks like this 9P project is gonna come together at last.


----------



## Unicorn (Oct 24, 2005)

The collars for the KT1 and KT2 are identical as the KT1 and KT2 are the same exact item but sold with a different lamp in the box. I've stuck a KT2 onto the NRA edition Nitrolon Z2 just to see if it fit, and how it looked.

The KT2 on the 9P is very impressive. I can only imagine the T5 being even more so.


----------



## Size15's (Oct 24, 2005)

"T5" indicates it's got the N5 lamp and collar for the 8X.
Better to use the term " "T" TurboHead " when you mean the 3" diameter extended range TurboHead in order to avoid confusion.

Al


----------



## Size15's (Oct 24, 2005)

frettedfive said:


> The adapter collars for the KT1 and KT2 are the same, correct?


Correct.



frettedfive said:


> Size15's, I notice you suggest the N62 light assembly for use with the A19. Have you had good results with this setup? I've heard that the assemblies can cause thermal shutdown if ran for more than a few seconds at a time.



The N62 powered by four-SF123A or four-DL123A batteries if run constant-on for more than 2-3 minutes under normal cool-air conditions will likely "shut down" because the batteries over heat. The batteries have a "thermal fuse" that 'resets' once the batteries have cooled sufficiently. Note that this can take 5-10 minutes.

The first SureFire I got was the 12PM. I put loads and loads of batteries through it. I got used to having a pocket of four DL123As cooling down whilst I used a fresh set!

I'd get two excellent sets of about three-minutes constant-on and a third not so good three-minutes between thermal shutdowns on a set of DL123As. The "fuse" isn't totally resettable. You do harm the battery - it's doing it's best to protect you - the 'fuse' is for safety rather than continuing performance after all!

To get the most from the N62 you want DL123A or SF123A batteries (or USA made batteries from a manufacturer/supplier you can trust), and you want to run the flashlight for no more than a minute at a time, much less if possible. You want to ensure all contacts are clean and avoid multiple body components. I'd not run the N62 using a body made of 6P+A19+A19 for example - the resistance of the contacts will reduce the runtime and reduce peak output.

It's a fun lamp best enjoyed when you ignore the running costs!

Have fun!

Al


----------



## XenonM3 (Oct 24, 2005)

Frettedfive you should of ordered the KT1 to save some money, but I am sure you will be happy with the N2 that comes with the KT2 anyways


----------



## XenonM3 (Oct 24, 2005)

> To get the most from the N62 you want DL123A or SF123A batteries (or USA made batteries from a manufacturer/supplier you can trust), and you want to run the flashlight for no more than a minute at a time, much less if possible. You want to ensure all contacts are clean and avoid multiple body components. I'd not run the N62 using a body made of 6P+A19+A19 for example - the resistance of the contacts will reduce the runtime and reduce peak output.



Or if you have almost every darn SF light, you can just pop it in your M4 with the least resistance. :laughing: 

That's why I have an M4 coming my way too.


----------



## frettedfive (Oct 24, 2005)

XenonM3 said:


> Frettedfive you should of ordered the KT1 to save some money, but I am sure you will be happy with the N2 that comes with the KT2 anyways


Yeah, I would've, except that I wanted the N2 for use with the 9P. Putting a turbo head on the 6P is somewhat secondary to me. I'll probably obtain an N1 lamp assembly soon; but getting the 9P up and running with a turbo head is my primary goal.

I can't wait for my order to get here :candle: 

Congrats on the M4, BTW... :goodjob: 

You'll have to share some pics once it arrives!


----------



## frettedfive (Nov 24, 2005)

*Guess what arrived today?*

The wait is finally over! The rest of my parts finally came in today. I wound up getting a KT1 kit from OpticsHQ instead of the KT2 kit that I originally wanted. After making some phone calls, it seems that N2 lamp assemblies are on backorder from SureFire and won't be available for another month or so. So I switched my order with OpticsHQ. 

After putting together my almost-but-not-quite-an-M4, I must say that I'm impressed! The amount of light that the MN60 lamp puts out is impressive; as is the throw with the T series turbo head. :rock: I was honestly amazed to see the difference in size between the KT head and the T head. It's amazing what half an inch can do. Now I just need to find an N2 lamp assembly so I can use the turbo heads on the 9P without the A19.

I know I promised pictures, and I will indeed take some and post them as soon as I can.


----------

